# Boxer Biting up in the Bicep



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

OK. So I wanted to post it somewhere because I am excited that my boxer, given to me for free, is not only biting, but biting well, but also did his first send into the bicep tonight. Jeff at TK9 has been putting in a lot of time with me and Uno in training lately. Been working the targeting and it is paying off. I don't think he'll be ready for an April trial, but I should be able to get him on a field by the end of the year.

Wish me luck. 

I'll get video when I can!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> OK. So I wanted to post it somewhere because I am excited that my boxer, given to me for free, is not only biting, but biting well, but also did his first send into the bicep tonight. Jeff at TK9 has been putting in a lot of time with me and Uno in training lately. Been working the targeting and it is paying off. I don't think he'll be ready for an April trial, but I should be able to get him on a field by the end of the year.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> I'll get video when I can!!!


Come on Dave, you're going to have to actually post the video before anyone believes you have a Boxer that will bite


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

I beleive it! However, I am going to want to see it next weekend when I am there.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Salerno said:


> I beleive it! However, I am going to want to see it next weekend when I am there.



Hey Patrick

Aren't you a little suspicious of a claim of a biting boxer that is posted on April 1st?

just giving Dave some shit


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Patrick
> 
> Aren't you a little suspicious of a claim of a biting boxer that is posted on April 1st?
> 
> just giving Dave some shit


I would be very suspicious if it came from someone I did not know, but its coming from Dave so I will believe it even though my instinct tells me otherwise because nowadays it is very hard to find a Boxer that will bite. So Dave, you are lucky, and this I have to see. I have only see three Boxers that were able to bite. Everyone can thank the show line people for that one. =D>


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

That would have been a good april fools joke, but I was serious. I have video. Now I have to figure out how to make it do that thing where it goes from the camera to theinternet. Wish me luck.


No april fools here. Just a snuggly boxer


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I look forward to seeing your video.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1419428008857#!/video/video.php?comments&v=1419428008857


Here goes. I made it public, see if it works.


Dave


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Linky no worky, Dave. Sends me to the FB log in page.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

it works if you log on but my phone won't play it


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Works for me....
Well ok not an april fools joke... it's a biting boxer

Seriously not bad =D>


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1419428008857#!/video/video.php?comments&v=1419428008857
> 
> 
> Here goes. I made it public, see if it works.
> ...



Dave,

Chris D said he met you when he went back home to Ohio.
He mentioned you had a Boxer that actually bit


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas.

I am just so proud of the little dude that he actually bites. When I thought about what you said about the april fools thing, that was pretty good. 

Is Chris D a Mondio guy? My girlfriend is from Ohio so I run into a lot of dog folks up there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Stop dragging the dog around like a broken toy is my only advice, other than that, cool.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff.

Are you talking about when i am trying to get him to carry the suit top, or setting the bite so he doesn't move.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

After the first bite, you dragged him around. Let him enjoy the moment a bit. LOL It is nice to see a boxer doing this, so get him some sort of title.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> OK. So I wanted to post it somewhere because I am excited that my boxer, given to me for free, is not only biting, but biting well, but also did his first send into the bicep tonight. Jeff at TK9 has been putting in a lot of time with me and Uno in training lately. Been working the targeting and it is paying off. I don't think he'll be ready for an April trial, but I should be able to get him on a field by the end of the year.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> I'll get video when I can!!!


He looks great Dave. I'm still mad that you didnt give him to me. lol Keep up the good work & get your ass back to VA!!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff.

Trying to get him to carry the suit top similar to carrying a sleeve. If I don't move with him, he just drops it and isn't possessive, lights right back up on the man. I really am not trying to mop the floor with him and the jacket. Any ideas, or what would you do there to let him enjoy the moment more?

As far as titling, PSA will be it. I have not done enough sport stuff, so if that works, maybe even schutzhund for my benefit, so I can say I have done it. I am shooting to get him on the field by the end of the year if it doesn't all come apart when there is some control put on...



Dianne. 

I NEVER said you could have my biting boxer!!! that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would probably retract my statement, and say that you go to the next step which is the out. OR, I would have the decoy steal the jacket, but never look at the dog, just the jacket, and see if he can get the dog more interested, OR I would have the decoy carry the jacket around with you and the dog.

What sort of thing do you want to do with the dog ??


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

The plan for him is PSA. Just having fun working on building his bite and showing him some new stuff, helping other folks get ready to trial right now. My plan is to get him titled and then see about breeding him if everything else checks out. Seems like he might have something to offer the breed. I want to see if that is the case when he gets control put on. The bigger picture, not just the fun stuff he is excelling at now.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I can't see the video so I have visions of Mike Tyson in my head. :grin:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry Howard. I don't know how to upload it here and no youtube for me.

any help on uploading to here?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm probably one of the few people without facebook. See all the great things I'm missing?:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm probably one of the few people without facebook. See all the great things I'm missing?:lol:


Thats two of us and it will remain that way...:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Thomas.
> 
> I am just so proud of the little dude that he actually bites. When I thought about what you said about the april fools thing, that was pretty good.
> 
> Is Chris D a Mondio guy? My girlfriend is from Ohio so I run into a lot of dog folks up there.



Dave,

You trained with Chris and his brother Todd Dunlap over the
Christmas holidays in Ohio. Chris is the decoy for the Denver
Mondio ring club and then we train in Colorado Springs during the week. Chris liked your boxer


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Got it. Yep. that was Uno in his early days. Almost bit Todd lifting him off of him. Good guys, fun to train with. My gf is training with Todd still.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Dianne. 

I NEVER said you could have my biting boxer!!! that's my story and I'm sticking to it.[/quote]


Hey Dave,
Yeah yeah, I know how you is! lol No really, I'm glad you kept him and that he is working out so well for ya!


----------

